# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Obesitas (overgewicht)- Artikel

## Agnes574

*Obesitas (overgewicht)*

Het lichaam heeft energie nodig die uit het eten gehaald wordt. Overtollige energie wordt om gezet in vetten. Hierdoor ontstaat er teveel vetweefsel in het lichaam.Genetische factoren kunnen een rol spelen bij overgewicht. Echter is hier nog te weinig over bekent.

*Oorzaak*
Er zijn verschillende oorzaken om overgewicht te krijgen. 
- Eetgewoontes
- Te weing lichaamsbeweging
- Psychische factoren
- Regelmatig alcoholgebruik
- Het afwisselen van periodes waarin veel wordt bewogen en periodes waarin weing/niet wordt bewogen
- Afwijking van de hypothalamus
- Stofwisselingziekte (traag werkende schildklier)
- Een teveel aan insuline in het lichaam
- Prader-Willi-syndroom
- Cushing-syndroom
- Hormonale factoren

*Onderzoek*
Hoe kom je erachter dat je overgewicht hebt? Het Body Mass Index is een methode. Je gewicht deel je in kilo's door het kwardraat van je lengte in meters.

Voorbeeld
gewicht 90 kg : lengte 1,75
90kg: (1,75 × 1,75) = 29,40

Normaal gewicht 20-24,9 kg (gemiddeld gezondheidsrisico)
Overgewicht 25-29,9 kg (licht verhoogd gezondheidsrisico)
Obesitas 30-39,9 kg (matig verhoogd gezondheidsrisico)
Morbide obesitas >39,9 kg (ernstig verhoogd gezondheidsrisico)

Bij kinderen kun je geen BMI toepassen, omdat het lichaam nog in de groei is. Bij hen vergelijk je het gewicht en de lengte met het gemiddelde van leeftijdsgenoten.

*Gevolgen en risico's*
- Hart- en vaatziekten
- Diabetes
- Verminderde vruchtbarheid
- Ademhalingsproblemen
- Jicht
- Problemen met spieren en gewrichten
- Galziekten
- Bepaalde vormen van kanker
- Slaapapnoe
- Overbelasting van het bewegingsapparaat
- Aderverkalking
- Longemfyseem
- Hoge bloeddruk
- Hoge cholesterolgehalte

*Behandeling*
Belangrijk voor de behandeling is afvallen. Echter niet drasties, want dan krijg je een jo-jo effect. Dat doe je door een diëet, meer beweging (30 minuten per dag) en door te kijken naar een blijvende verandering in je eetpatroon. Onlosmakelijk zit daar je psyche aan verbonden. Daarom wordt er ook gekeken waarom je zo eet, zoals je eet. Dat kun je dan ook het beste aanpakken. Ontspannen tussendoor en stoppen met roken helpt mee. 

Kinderen hoeven niet af te vallen. Belangrijker is om regelmaat en gezonde voeding in het eetpatroon te hebben. Zo kun je elke dag drie hoofdmaaltijden en met drie tussendoortjes eten. Veel drinken helpt mee, maar vermijd zoveel mogelijk de frisdranken. Ook voor hen is beweging goed. Op deze manier groeit het overgewicht mee in de lengte.

*Bronnen*
gezondheidsplein.nl
denationalegezondheidsbeurs.nl
platte-buik.nl
e-gezondheid.be
erfelijkheid.nl

----------


## gerard1977

Overgewicht kan ontstaan door een ontregelde schildklier waardoor de stofwisseling niet meer goed werkt. Veelal denken we dat we gezond eten, maar is dat ook werkelijk zo. Omdat we veel koolhydraten bestaat namelijk de kans dat we een te hoge glucose piek in het bloed krijgen. Daardoor maakt het lichaam insuline aan om de glucose piek tegen te werken waarmee het hongergevoel weer kan toenemen. De honger houdt aan en je voelt je ongemakkelijk terwijl er wel meer dan zat aan voedingsstoffen wordt ingenomen. Dit kan anders. Het is van belang om over te schakelen naar een "dieet" beter gezegd een levensstijl waarbij u gezonde koolhydraten eet met een lage glycemie waarde. Die geven geleidelijk glucose af waardoor het lichaam continu verzadigd is en minder voedselinname nodig is. Met die balans kunt u gezonder leven en geleidelijk aan afvallen. Ook de spierpijnen veelal voorkomend bij schildklierproblemen verdwijnen. Lees hier verder over tips bij een trage stofwisseling: 
*Tips bij trage stofwisseling door schildklierproblemen*

----------


## sietske763

gezonde koolhydraten kun je googelen op; koolhydraten index of op GI index.
een bord brinta of zelfgemaakte havermout is een uitstekend begin van de dag......deze koolhydraten geven een lange verzadiging.
uiteraard met magere melk en ""gezonde"" zoetstof.

----------


## andreroest

er worden diverse geneesmiddelen geadverteerd.
wat is de beste om de vetopname af te laten nemen?

----------


## christel1

Gewoon geen medicatie gaan nemen André maar je levensstijl aanpassen, een gezond ontbijt, een gezond 10 uurtje, een normaal middagmaal, een vieruurtje, stukje fruit of een yoghourtje en een licht avondmaal. 

Deze week zat ik bij mijn broer met zijn kleinkinderen en ja de mama van de kleinkinderen en ik kreeg het bijna aan mijn hart toen ik zag wat die kinderen, 2 jaar en bijna 1 jaar allemaal te "vreten" kregen want dat noem ik geen "eten". 

De kleinste kreeg eerst een papfles, daarna een platte kaasje, daarna nog aardappelen en vis en daarna ging de oudste rond met een doos mini-magnums :-( dan stel ik me echt vragen bij de "gezonde" voeding die die kinderen zouden moeten krijgen.... En hun mama heeft al vanaf haar jeugd "overgewicht" en het is er niet beter op geworden. 

En dan schrikken ze dat de oudste al te "dik" is, awel ik verschiet daar echt niet van... 
Met zo'n etensstijl op die leeftijd, aangeleerd door de ouders, kan je al geen gezond begin van je leven krijgen en het is in de peutertijd dat de eetgewoontes aangeleerd worden door de ouders. 


Mijn dochter had toen ze baby was ook "overgewicht", niet echt overgewicht maar ze zat op de hoogste curve qua grootte en gewicht toen ze een jaar was. En dan ben ik beginnen op te letten dat ze niet "teveel" ongezonde voeding naar binnen kreeg. 
Dit wil zeggen, normaal ontbijt, 's morgens een droge koek op school of een appel of appelsien, madarijntje. 's Middags at ze normaal mee op school, warm eten zoals andere kinderen, daar had ik dus geen toezicht op. In de namiddag at ze nog een stukje fruit en 's avonds gewoon met ons aan tafel, maar geen mayonaise, geen ketchup, een heel klein beetje vleessaus, geen cola of limonade en als dessert yoghourt of fruit, niks anders en heel veel water drinken. 

Nu is ze 23 en ze vraagt nog niet naar koeken of snoep en ze gaat zelf naar de winkel hoor dus ze kan meebrengen wat ze wilt maar ze doet het gewoon niet, ja elke week koop ik ongeveer 5 kilo fruit, voor 3 volwassen personen en dat is gewoon allemaal op. 
En verder kijk ik hoe ik kook, er wordt heel veel zuiders gekookt bij ons met natuurlijk olijfolie enzo, boter gebruiken we nog weinig om vlees in te bakken, ja wel eens bij een steak of zo maar niet alle dagen, ook worden er veel sudderpotjes gemaakt met weinig vlees maar heel veel verse groenten in en vis staat ook dikwijls op het menu. En ze is geen grammetje te dik. 

Natuurlijk heb je vetstoffen nodig want anders gaat je lichaam in slaapstand staan en elke calorie die je dan opneemt wordt gewoon omgezet in vet want je lichaam denkt dat er oorlog uitbreekt en gaat dan automatisch zijn reserves opslaan. 

De apothekers maken veel reclame voor "wondermiddelen" maar ik heb er echt nog geen enkel gevonden wat echt werkt.

----------


## sietske763

nou, ik heb nu week een middel in gebruik en dat is volgens mij het eerste wat wat doet (heb al zooooooooooooveel aan afslankpillen uitgegeven, wat niet hielp)
bij deze voel je dat de spijsvertering opgehoogd wordt, je word heel warm en je pols gaat sneller.....daarom moet je het middel ook opbouwen.
heb ech totaal geen eetlust meer.......maar eet natuurlijk wel wat moet en gezond.
maar t fijne is dat bij deze pillen ik gewoon vergeet dat ik aan t lijnen ben.

----------


## andreroest

Sietske,

welk middel is dat?

----------


## christel1

Sietske, als je polsslag omhoog gaat en je krijgt het heel warm, is dat dan wel gezond voor je hart ? Dat vraag ik me dan wel af eerlijk gezegd, iemand die een hartaandoening heeft en deze middelen neemt kan misschien problemen krijgen ?

----------


## sietske763

je mag het ook niet gebruiken bij hartfalen.
er zit geen ephidrine in hoor!
off. mag je het ook niet nemen als je meds slikt maar ik merk er nix van dat het tegenwerkt ofzo, en trouwens.....overgewicht, hormonen en hartfalen in fam.is ernstiger volgens mij dan zo,n pilletje waarmee je een beter BMI krijgt en hoeveel gevaren je daardoor uitsluit

@andreroest. ik heb het van een grote internetsite.....er mag hier geen reklame gemaakt worden, dan moet je het maar ff via pm doen.

----------


## aysecandan

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben momenteel bezig met een onderzoeksproject over overgewicht. Zijn hier misschien mensen tussen de 12-18 jaar die lijden aan overgewicht(obesitas)? Zo ja, zou je dan een vragenlijst voor mij willen invullen? Als je geinteresseerd bent kun je me even mailen op dit emailadres: [email protected]. Ik zal dan de vragenlijst naar je sturen.

Alvast heel erg bedankt!

----------


## Paul89

Duidelijk en overzichtelijk artikel! Regelmatig hangt overgewicht direct samen met een eetstoornis (vaak psychische problematiek) en niet alleen met een ongezonde levensstijl. De ongezonde levensstijl is dan het gevolg van de eetstoornis. 

Deze groep mensen moet zich vooral niet laten verleiden door advertenties omtrent 'snel afvallen', aangezien dit het probleem (de eetstoornis) niet oplost. Overgewicht behandelen bij een gespecialiseerde organisatie lijkt mij de beste optie om voorgoed de eetstoornis kwijt te raken. 

Hoor graag jullie mening hierover!

----------

